# help: cygwin "make menuconfig" problem



## Rostfrei (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello!

I'm building cross tool on cygwin. Some SW packages use ncurses to config build options. I try to compile *buildroot* and *uClibc++*. I can build the packages with "make config" which starts command line options questions. If I start "make manuconfig" I get bunch of characters that resembles the graphic style ncurses menu, but doesn't work at all (bunch of characters spread all over the screen). Why I don't get graphic interface like I should? Some of my co-workers have the same problem as I do and some don't (they get the graphic interface). I also tried it on virtual machine (on my computer) and it works ok, but when I try it localy it doesn't. It's strange that it works on virtual machine, but not on real one. The co-workers that don't have any problem use the same PC HW configuration.

I tried many things to solve my problem:
- changing cygwin shell window size, fonts
- changing system colour depth
- copying entire cygwin directory from the co-worker that does not have any problem

So, what is wrong? I guess there is no HW problem. I also think there is no SW problem as I copied entire cygwin directory. Is there some windows related setting that is not set on my computer, but it is set on virtual machine?

Please help me out here because I don't have any ideas anymore. I googled all over and no success (but to be honest, how do you google for something like that?).

My PC:
- WinXP SP2
- RAM: 1GB
- Cygwin 1.5.20


----------

